# 120 gram 6month ball python



## 25oboyle966 (8 d ago)

I am going to buy a 6-month-old ball python that weighs 120 grams. Is that bad?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Have a read of the current Ball Python Age thread on here - it will give you some idea as to weights at certain ages.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

25oboyle966 said:


> I am going to buy a 6-month-old ball python that weighs 120 grams. Is that bad?


Need a picture of the snake really.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

At 6 months old my holdbacks averaged around 320g so to answer the OP question - Yes, its well underweight and I would suggest you look for a different breeder


----------

